# Masonc Lodge host catfish tournament



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

My masonic lodge is trying to start an annual fishing tournament. please come out and support. It is a tax write off and the money goes to scholarships for highschool kids.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*forgot attachments*

Fairbanks Masonic Lodge 1363

Catfish Tournament

July 10th, 2009​
Fairbanks Lodge will be hosting its first annual catfishing tournament Friday July 10, 2009 in Montgomery County on Lake Conroe. This will be open to all comers to help raise money for Fairbanks Lodge annual scholarship program. The cost of entry will be $30 per person and consist of teams of 4 or less which will be limited to one boat per team. Prizes of $150 will be given to the team with the most fish and a $50 prize to the biggest fish. Pictures may be used to capture the largest fish award as long as an electronic scale is visible and you can see the whole fish and scale clearly in the picture. Contestant may use jugs and or rods. Tournament director is Bodie O'donnel who can be contacted at 713-560-3020. You may also contact Keith Ward at 281-236-6644.

Release Hold Harmless of Indemnity​
In consideration of being allowed to enter the Fairbanks Masonic Lodge 1363 tournament participants are not to hold Fairbanks Masonic Lodge 1363 responsible for any and all damages or claims that occur because of signing up or participating in this tournament. Each entry is acting as an independent and is not under the control of Fairbanks Masonic Lodge. Each contestant will follow guidelines of fishing under Texas parks and Wildlife. 

Weigh Ins and Times
The tournament times will be 5:00AM until 12 noon. One member of each team will be in line to have their fish weighed and counted by a tournament director by 12pm. Weigh In will be held at Scotts Ridge camping area which is located 1.5 miles west of the 1097 bridge off of 1097. The camping area is located just around the corner to the right from the boat ramp. It is on the left coming from 1097. There is an additional $5 ramp charge at Scotts Ridge. Each catfish must be at least 12 or more inches and a limit of 25 fish per person. Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum is a 501c3. All participants can write this as a tax write off. Payments will be made at weigh ins. A burger luncheon with refreshments will be served at noon. *Please come out and help **Texas** Masons support their Communities!*
*Entry #1*
Name:
Number: 
*Entry #2*
Name:
Number: 
*Entry #3*
Name:
Number: 
*Entry #4*
Name:
Number:


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Dang, a Friday morning. It'll be a tough swing, but I'm gonna try to make this one. Good luck either way guys and great idea?


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*tournament*

we would realy love to have you guys. We thought about the friday but didnt want to battle the weekend boat traffic. Hope to see you there!


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Should be a great time for some worthy kids. You can count me in even though those cats will never pull like a red. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey can I sponsor in anyway since it is a write-off?


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*sponsor*

that would be great.. Shoot me a pm with your contact info and i will get in touch.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Do we start fishing at 5 am??? I mean, is this like a 7 hour tournament???


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

thats up to you on the fish time. I will start at 5 and hope to be done by 10 then pull my boat to scotts ridge. I will be on the south side of the lake fishing.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

So we could bait out jugs the evening before as long as you don't run lines until 5 or later?


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

yep. Fishing cant start until 5am. You can have the jugs ready the night before


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

*Should be a good event*

Boy i can't wait for this one, i hope there is alot of people sighn up, i love a good competition. :bounce:


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm In.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

One final question... is beer allowed?


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

*tie on most fish*

Just a dumb question but it could happen what if 2 teams catch the same number of fish or in my case we all limit out. What is the tie breaker? Total weight or first to turn in???


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Thats a good question, I think wieght should be the determining factor, That is if i can carry my limit to the scales in one trip. And is it the total team limit wieght or individual, How many can you weigh?


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

UfG is the beer for fish attractant?


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

Its the total number of fish per team. If i was fishing this thing bymyself then i would go for the big fish. If there is a tie for the most fish we will weigh each teams top five


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds good to me on the 5 fish weight. This thing is going to be fun!!!!!!! Best of luck to all of you and see you on the water.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Sounds good, Can't wait.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

UFgatorHarv said:


> One final question... is beer allowed?


I haven't told y'all that is my secret weapon?

I only ask, cuz most of tournaments I've seen say "no drinking allowed," which basically means, no Florida Gators allowed.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

i dont think you can drink at scotts ridge park where the weigh in will be. Ill check. Dont let that keep you from coming. We need people competing


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

*Walt Chapman*

Hiram, you and "Cowboy Cody" have been influenced by Billy and it shows, see ya' at the tournament


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

UFGatorHarv, I fish and launch at Scotts Ridge all the time. In July, cats caught near the surface on a jug will cook if you don't get them soon after they flag. Last July, within sight of the ramp, I put out jugs at 1am, when I got back to them at 6am they had all died and turned white (nasty). One was 20# plus and it made me sick to have done that to him. The surface water temp on Conroe in July will be 90 degrees. Staging only deep hooks would be better. 
No alcohol allowed at Scotts Ridge.
Sounds like fun hiram.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

If there is a thermocline in Conroe, like there is in Livingston, then staging deep will certainly result in death too. The fish go down to cool off, but come up to feed where the bait and oxygen is. If you stage deep, they will eat, but there is no oxygen down there, resulting in certain death.

Best thing to do is set your jugs and stay with them, when they flag, get to them as fast as possible. A half hour on the line or more and they will die.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

I really don't want to start a thermocline discussion since this thread is about a tournament, but I have regularly left jugs out all night in the middle of summer at all sorts of depths for years and never lost a fish that wasn't foul or gut hooked.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

UFgatorHarv said:


> I really don't want to start a thermocline discussion since this thread is about a tournament, but I have regularly left jugs out all night in the middle of summer at all sorts of depths for years and never lost a fish that wasn't foul or gut hooked.


Well, I for one would like to hear your discussion on thermocline and how your fish never die, unless being foul, or gut hooked, in the middle of the summer at all different depths.

As a matter of fact, I'll do a search here and my other site and see if you have discussed it before.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Sounds like a good fish fry to me, wish I could make this one. Good luck Hiram! hope yall make some jack.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> Well, I for one would like to hear your discussion on thermocline and how your fish never die, unless being foul, or gut hooked, in the middle of the summer at all different depths.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I'll do a search here and my other site and see if you have discussed it before.


I know what site your talking about, and I have discussed it there before. Probably about a year ago actually. I'll start a new thread, state my case, and everyone can vociferously disagree w/ me till the cows come home.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

UFgatorHarv said:


> I know what site your talking about, and I have discussed it there before. Probably about a year ago actually. I'll start a new thread, state my case, and everyone can vociferously disagree w/ me till the cows come home.


Chop, chop, pork chop. I'm ready to read what you have to say. I couldn't find your discussion on it at the other site. Not an in depth discussion anyway. I have read about the different water columns and the different densitys of each water column. I just want to hear your side of the story.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> Chop, chop, pork chop. I'm ready to read what you have to say. I couldn't find your discussion on it at the other site. Not an in depth discussion anyway. I have read about the different water columns and the different densitys of each water column. I just want to hear your side of the story.


It's up, it's long, and it's well thought out and written. I don't read anything about about columns or densities; I don't go by what other people claim. I go by what my own two eyes have witnessed in real life.

I believe in what I am saying. I said it on Fishingtx, I just said it here, and I would say it on TFF if someone there tried telling me that I will kill fish. Now let's leave Hiram's thread alone and get to the gravel in my thread.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*tourny*

i like all the talk. We had a sponsor come in and get nice trophies. Yall come out and compete


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

I'm workin' on it for sure. ttt


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Man trophies, money and good time catching big uglies. Should be fun best of luck to all fishing. Will see you at the weigh in.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Good Luck
so mote it be!


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*Food!*

Thanks to some wonderful people Moes barbeque out of Spring/Humble will be catering for the tournament. Thanks Moes! we will now be servingt Q.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW! This just keeps gettin better! Good job Hiram Abiff and thanks to all who sponser!


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*tournament reminder*

its finaly here this Friday. We have had a great response and would love for all of you to show up. I talked to the tournament director about running jugs. Lines cant be baited until 5 am. Fishing can start until then. You must be at weigh ins by noon. Trophies will be given for the biggest cat to the individual who caught it and to the team who catches the most fish. If there is a tie between two teams the top 5 fish from each team will be weighed. In order two keep a big fish alive CPR the fish and you must have an electronic scale with the fish and scale clearly visible. I hope everyone can make it! Lunch from Moes barbeque will be served at noon. See you there.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

When do we pay or did I miss that? I see it is rod or jugs so no trotlines? Just want to verify.


----------

